# Florence in winter?



## hpcast (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello there,

My wife and 2 boys 7 and 11, will be living in Florence from Feb until May. We plan to visit Rome, Pisa, Cinque Terres, Venice, and other nearby areas. I am trying to figure out which train pass to buy? We will be using trains/bus/taxi, as well as walking.

Any other suggestions on places to visit, stores to shop at would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Adrien.


----------

